# handline - electricidad



## Flor de argentina

Sigo con mi texto sobre electricidad.

The procedure involves gaining access, determining the best route for the cables, running a handline, affixing cables to the handline, and pulling the cables.

¿Sugerencias? No puedo darme cuenta de lo que se trata...
¡Gracias!​


----------



## Flor de argentina

¿Podrá ser 'pasacable'? ¿O existe el término línea de mano en contexto de electricidad?


----------



## Argentaliano

Handline es una manguera para cables eléctricos, según un diccionario técnico de Javier Collazo.


----------



## Flor de argentina

Thanks a lot Argentaliano!


----------



## Argentaliano

You are welcome!


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

Argentaliano said:


> Handline es una manguera para cables eléctricos, según un diccionario técnico de Javier Collazo.



¿Entonces es como un _conducto_? Creo que en inglés estadounidense también le llaman "conduit". Siempre se aprende algo. Saludos.


----------



## Argentaliano

Conduit es más común que handline, que es en realidad una manguera.


----------



## Flor de argentina

En mi texto también aparece 'conduit', así que para no confundir, ¿podría traducirlo como 'funda/coraza para cables eléctricos'?


----------



## Argentaliano

Conduit: tubería portacables, conducto para cables,


----------



## incaprincess

But is a handline the same thing as a conduit?


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
La respuesta anterior es un error, al menos según lo que yo he visto.
Los técnicos electricistas que trabajan en líneas aéreas, llevan el arnés o cinturón de seguridad y los EPI (también las herramientas básicas, claro),  http://www.texascooppower.com/content/detail_1106_lineman_gear_full.jpg , pero además llevan una cuerda que es llamada "cuerda de servicio" (handline), 
http://www.shopjlmatthews.com/store/media/Rope-Line_250.jpg
Como se ve en la segunda foto la cuerda tiene en su extremo un gancho similar a un anzuelo, por esto su nombre en inglés.
En la primera foto está la confirmación de lo que es una "handline", en castellano "cuerda de servicio" y sirve para subir o bajar componentes eléctricos, herramientas o cualquier otra cosa que el trabajador necesite.
Un saludo.


----------



## incaprincess

Hola, Keahi.  Gracias por la explicacion (tus explicaciones son fantásticas).  
Ahora, la palabra "handline" in el ambito de laelectricidad es lo que me tiene confundida. 
Tengo este contexto: _Ropes and *handlines* used near exposed energized parts will be nonconductive._
¿Cual sería la palabra para 'handline' en este contexto?    ¿Conducto?


----------



## Keahi

No. Es "cuerda de servicio".
En la primera foto ves a un trabajador con varias cuerdas, las primeras son para asegurarse o escalar a los postes o torres eléctricas, éstas son llamadas "cuerdas de seguridad" (safety strap), coloquialmente algunas son llamadas "los pasos", son cuerdas fuertes y de un diámetro importante, de 12mm o más.
Las otras cuerdas que sirven para elevar o bajar cualquier cosa que el trabajador necesite hasta donde él se encuentra se llama "cuerda de servicio", es de menor diámetro y normalmente de varios metros de largo. Bueno, aquí hay que explicar que cualquier cuerda que no sirva para la seguridad del trabajador es llamada "cuerda de servicio", así que cuando un trabajador sube a una torre con una cuerda de servicio común (6mm), cuando está arriba asegurado lanza la cuerda de servicio a los compañeros que ataran otra cuerda de servicio de mayor diámetro y fortaleza, que servirá para subir cargas pesadas, ésta no por ser más fuerte deja de ser una cuerda de servicio. Por eso digo que toda cuerda que no se utiliza para asegurar al trabajador será una "cuerda de servicio".
En esta foto ves cómo elevan una carga pesada con una cuerda de servicio. http://www.ree.es/sites/default/fil...ion_caseta_nidificacion_150.jpg?itok=JHhTzq_l
La oración que has colocado "_Ropes and __handlines __used near exposed energized parts will be nonconductive."
_Yo la entiendo así:
Toda las cuerdas, de seguridad o de servicio, a ser utilizadas cerca de partes energizadas tienen que ser no conductivas.Un saludo.


----------



## incaprincess

Ah! I get it! Ok, muchas gracias, Keahi.


----------

